# Hair Jigs



## Bryan_VA (Dec 17, 2007)

Just wondering, any of you guys use and/or tie hair jigs?


----------



## SMDave (Dec 17, 2007)

I use them the most out of any lure for saltwater, and occasionally for largies. However I hear they are great smallie lures. The Spro Prime Bucktails (my favorite) have lifelike detail and swim extremely well in the water. You should look into these lures and this style of fishing (I plan to do a lot of hairjigging in '08 for smallies)


----------



## Bryan_VA (Dec 17, 2007)

I tie and use alot of hair jigs, just wondering about the rest of you. I'm always looking for new patterns or materials to try. Those SPROs are pretty nice. Haven't tried em in fresh water though. I'm a big fan of rabbit and arctic fox hair jigs for panfish and bass, especially in cold water. Can't beat hair this time of year!


----------



## Nickk (Dec 17, 2007)

I tie flies and have tied a few hair jigs but never used them much


----------



## little anth (Dec 17, 2007)

theres something in the new bassmaster mag this month about em


----------



## Bryan_VA (Dec 19, 2007)

Here are some of my jigs. I'll post pics of some of my others soon. I tie many different sizes and styles for everything from perch to pike to flounder and more.


----------



## mr.fish (Dec 19, 2007)

I must say, they are some very nice looking hair jigs. You should mass produce, and market those bad boys.


----------



## little anth (Dec 19, 2007)

i bet some of those would kill some fluke and flounder up here man good job.(if ya need a tester you know who to ask jk)


----------



## mtnman (Dec 19, 2007)

we kill the muskie and pike around here on big white bucktail jigs. if you ever see a good deal on them pick them up and also let me know where they are on sale. bucktail jigs are deadly!!!


----------



## Bryan_VA (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks for the nice words guys. Mtnman, I tie bucktails too, if you show me a picture of the kind you like to use I can copy them and send you some. Anyone looking for a specific size, color, or pattern of hair jig let me know and I'll hook you up. I tie way more than I use.

Here are some panfish jigs. I keep these simple because I lose so many in brushpiles. They also work great used in the float-n-fly setup. They range from 1/64-1/16th oz. All are tied with rabbit, arctic fox, or a combination of the two.


----------



## mtnman (Dec 20, 2007)

we use alot of white hair and black head and black hair with white head. they work great. The bigger the better. i have trouble finding them around here except online.


----------



## SMDave (Dec 20, 2007)

Wow! Those look great!


----------

